# replacing Dash bulb 2001 pathfinder



## waits211 (Aug 25, 2005)

Can anyone point me to how to do this. I'm a newbie! My speedometer and gas light is out in my dash.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

1. tilt the steering down as far as it will go.
2. remove 2 screws located on inner/upper area of the instrument cluster bezel. your going to need a short phillips head screwdriver for it to fit in that area.
3. pull the cluster bezel out
4. remove 4 long retaining screws: 2 are located in the top corners; other 2 are under the instrument cluster.
5. pull out the whole instrument cluster.
6. twist the bulb holders in the back of the instrument cluster counterclockwise and pull.
7. replace bulbs


sorry, but it forgot what size bulbs they are. hopefully someone else here might be able to help with that.
or, you could just take the burnt bulb to some auto parts store and use it as reference.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

At Kragens or Autozone they are either a #72 or #74 as I remember and the 4 bigger ones are #168's


----------

